# Just another slap in the face for Exchangers



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2010)

REALLY????

*6881 DIVI VILLAGE GOLF AND BEACH RESORT* CHECK-IN CAPABILITIES: *DAILY **HOUSEKEEPING FEES*: STU US$42.50, 1BR US$47.50, 2BR US$52.50, 3 BR US$57.50 Each *Additional cleaning* is: STU US$85, 1BR US$95, 2BR US$105, 3 BR US$115 A *government occupancy tax* is charged per unit *per night*. Studios are $6, 1 bedrooms are $6.50 and 2 and 3 bedrooms are $7.50.* Energy surcharge fees* are per unit *per day*. Studios are $5, One bedrooms are $7.50, 2 bedrooms are $10 and 3 bedrooms are $12.50.

"Additional cleaning".....more than once a day!!

What next.....charging for water usage???


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2010)

*Takes the cake!*



Carolyn said:


> REALLY????
> 
> *6881 DIVI VILLAGE GOLF AND BEACH RESORT* CHECK-IN CAPABILITIES: *DAILY **HOUSEKEEPING FEES*: STU US$42.50, 1BR US$47.50, 2BR US$52.50, 3 BR US$57.50 Each *Additional cleaning* is: STU US$85, 1BR US$95, 2BR US$105, 3 BR US$115 A *government occupancy tax* is charged per unit *per night*. Studios are $6, 1 bedrooms are $6.50 and 2 and 3 bedrooms are $7.50.* Energy surcharge fees* are per unit *per day*. Studios are $5, One bedrooms are $7.50, 2 bedrooms are $10 and 3 bedrooms are $12.50.
> 
> ...



WOW!  We have been timesharing for over 20 years and have paid many fees, but this one takes the cake!   Wonder if all the timeshare resorts in that area do the same thing?


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> WOW!  We have been timesharing for over 20 years and have paid many fees, but this one takes the cake!   Wonder if all the timeshare resorts in that area do the same thing?



I own at la Cabana, Playa Linda and the Renaissance in Aruba and no one charges these fees. 

I for one will never stay at Divi. I also recently was outbid on an ebay purchase for a great week at Divi and sure glad I lost since owners are now getting hit with assessment for renovations and they don't even really own the resort just RTU and Divi still owns it so THEY CONTROL EVERYTHING.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 17, 2010)

Perhaps the "additional cleaning" is the fee if someone trashes the joint and it has to be brought back up to snuff. That is not unusual and is often posted in the resort info once you get there.


----------



## pogg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Information from RCI*

Information given to me from a RCI guide was:  The housekeeping fees you see are for the week and all points resorts charge a housekeeping fee.  Personally, I'm finding more and more timeshare resorts adding more and more additional fees.  Makes me wonder just how economical timesharing is these days.


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2010)

pogg said:


> Information given to me from a RCI guide was:  The housekeeping fees you see are for the week and all points resorts charge a housekeeping fee.  Personally, I'm finding more and more timeshare resorts adding more and more additional fees.  Makes me wonder just how economical timesharing is these days.



Not correct. All fees are per day as listed on RCI website;

4988 DIVI VILLAGE Resort allows DAILY check-in. HOUSEKEEPING FEES: STU US$42.50, 1BR US$47.50, 2BR US$52.50, 3 BR US$57.50 Each Additional cleaning is: STU US$85, 1BR US$95, 2BR US$105, 3 BR US$115 There is a government occupancy tax per unit per night. A studio is $6, 1 bedroom is $6.5 and larger units are $7.50 Resort charges a utility surcharge of $6 for a studio, $7.50 for 1 bedrooms, $10 for a 2 bedroom and $12.50 for a 3 bed room. These are per unit per day. There is a security deposit of $300. For all inclusive plans contact Divi at 800-367-3484 or 919/419-3484 Monday thru Friday between 8AM and 5


----------



## pogg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Response from Divi*

I checked directly with Divi Resorts (for a 2-bedroom at Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort # 6881).  Here was their response....

"The $105 is if you wanted to have housekeeping come in every day for the week.  If you desire housekeeping to come in a single day above and beyond normal it would be $52.50.

The taxes that are charged upon check out are as follows:  $7.50  per night government tax, $10 per night energy surcharge tax. " 


Does not sound like you are REQUIRED to have housekeeping if you don't want it.  Still confusing but I have asked for further clarification from 2 sources at Divi.


----------



## pogg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Further clarification from Divi*

Here is further clarification from Divi:

"They come in usually Tuesday and Thursday and of course upon check out.  If you wanted them to come in say Weds, you would be charged.  If you were there from Saturday to Saturday and wanted them to come in everyday, then $105."


Not $52.50 per day.  If they charged $52.50 (2-bedroom) per day it would be over $350 per week...I wouldn't pay that much to have my house cleaned every week, much less a time share unit.  I imagine no one would go there if they charged that amount per day.

I think it's better to check with the source rather than rely solely on RCI.


----------

